

Accept Apple Pay on your website - Rabot
http://www.justcheckmate.com/?ref=XML6xD

======
Snoupy
How do you they do it? Is it secured?

~~~
Rabot
Hey Snoupy, We use a native iOS app as a gateway for Apple Pay and pass
shopping cart's data from the merchant's website to your phone. You do need to
install the Checkmate app. Merchants need to add our plugin to their store in
order to make it work.

Secured? Yes, it is even safer than traditional checkouts. We only pass the
shopping cart and an anonymous ID from the website to your phone. Credit cards
stay within Apple Pay and your session is never stored.

Hope this clarifies a little.

Aymeric [https://twitter.com/justcheckmate](https://twitter.com/justcheckmate)

